# Home with the new puppy!



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

We are finally home and getting a bit settled with the new puppy. We chose.....wait for it...........Wesley! For those of you that read my other threads, Wesley was the quiet one. It wasn't too difficult to choose even though all of the puppies were so cute and looked so much alike! There was another female as well from the same litter that looked liked the boys, but I don't think she was for sale. Anyways, I talked with the breeder for a few and wanted to hold Wesley. He was a bit shy but his little tail was always wagging. The other boy was very cute as well, but he was definitely the dominant one and showed it to the other two. I didn't want to have a strong dominant puppy come home to Khorra. I had put Wesley back in the pen with his littermates and was talking to the breeder for a bit and when I went back to the pen Wesley kept coming up to me and wagging his tail. It was so cute. I am positive I made the right choice.

Wesley didn't do so well in the car ride home. It was about an hour drive and he started drooling pretty bad from the start. I ended up putting him in a small carrier a little more than halfway home. By the time we got home he had thrown up twice. It was his first car ride plus the breeder had given him his third set of shots this morning. I'm hoping he won't continue to get carsick, I want to take these guys places!

When we got him home we set his little carrier outside of Khorra's pen so that they could sniff each other through the bars and also so that Wesley's tummy could settle down. We left them like that for awhile just letting Wesley take everything in and get a little used to the smell and sounds of our house. He was such a scared little thing, I felt so bad for him. After awhile I took him in the carrier into the living room and opened the door for him to come out. I tried coaxing him out for like 5 minutes and I could tell he really wanted to come because his little tail was wagging a mile a minute, but he just couldn't quite bring himself to do it. I finally had to lift him out. The poor little guy crawled around on the floor for awhile like how a scared cat slinks around. We all just gave him some space and had some toys there for him and let him sniff around. Khorra was still in her pen at this point but she could see what was going on and was practically vibrating with excitement to get out, lol. After awhile, we brought Khorra in and Khorra was so excited to see another little dog! They did the whole sniffing each other thing and Khorra was just bouncing around trying to get Wesley to play, but Wesley was still too nervous of his surroundings. Khorra was absolutely dogged (that's probably where that term came from, lol) and just wouldn't leave poor Wesley alone. He tried to play a little and there was a little bit of growling and dominance going on, but they were still both wagging their little tails the whole time. I still don't think they have figured out who is top dog yet. They both ended up on their backs a couple of times. Nothing serious though, and it was very cute. I finally had to put Khorra back in her pen because she just would not let up and settle down. I never would've figured her to be that hyper! I can't imagine what it would've been like if I had brought the hyper puppy home, lol! Right now Wesley is sleeping on the hubbys lap and Khorra is playing in her pen. Not sure what the next step is.

Oh, little update: we put Wesley in the pen with Khorra since they were both settled down so nicely. They are being so cute. Wesley has already pee'd and poo'd on the potty pad!! Khorra is so NOT good about that. She still will pee in her bed. She has not pee'd on the floor anywhere, only on the pee pads or on her bedding. Any suggestions? I worry she may teach Wesley bad habits! Hope it's the other way around.

We are thinking on changing Wesley's name to Dakota. 

Ride home

















First meeting









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Come play with me!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oooh how exciting, what a gorgeous pair of babies.

IMO he may've puked because she gave him needles this morning. Just that alone can make them unwell so I'm at a loss to know why they'd do that before travelling. My breeder always makes me wait 2 days before they'll drive them anywhere after their needles, and that's just a BYB breeder.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

THey are so beautiful together! I will be the person to state the obvious-that pic of Khorra's arm on him is darling!!! I'm sure they will be best buds!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

So sweet. I definitely think you made the right choice. Just remember to give Khorra individual time and do not force them on each other. Oh, and never leave them unsupervised until you are 100% satisfied that they are safe with each other. I love the name Dakota by the way!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Jennifer, how old are each of them?


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

I put them in the play pen together and they go between playing and having little growling spats. I am right here in the room with them and I've been staying out of it. It hasn't gotten really bad. Dakota found a toy though that he is loving that Khorra has never touched before and I'm not sure if she wanted to go get it from him or if she was just wanting to play with him but he really started to growl at her to stay away. Khorra just went to the other side of the pen looking all dejected and stood around looking sad. I had to go hold her for a few. I hope it won't take them long to love each other.


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

teetee said:


> Jennifer, how old are each of them?


Khorra is 11 weeks and Dakota is 13 weeks.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't have any experience on this subject so I can't be much help, but I think they just need to get use to eachother. Everything is totally new for Wesley. Maybe someone with more experience can offer better feedback. Wow so they are both babies  What made you decide to get two so close together? Just curious, if you don't mind my asking.


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

teetee said:


> I don't have any experience on this subject so I can't be much help, but I think they just need to get use to eachother. Everything is totally new for Wesley. Maybe someone with more experience can offer better feedback. Wow so they are both babies  What made you decide to get two so close together? Just curious, if you don't mind my asking.


Well, I wasn't originally planning on it. I was going to wait until Khorra was a bit older but I knew I would eventually get a second one. Then one day Khorra's breeder asked if I wanted Khorra's sister. They were moving away and really needed to find her a home. I seriously considered it and actually went out to meet her, but she was just so big. She was like 3 times larger than Khorra and I just didn't want that large of a size difference so I didn't take her home. Well, at that point the idea was already in my head and I kept thinking about how nice it would be for Khorra to have a little playmate. I was casually looking around at ads and came across the ad for Dakota. At that point there was no turning back, lol!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

oh yea ok. I remember reading about how you were asking whether or not you should go look at her sister. Cool, well, they are both super cute. I hope that they get use to eachother quick and they'll be snuggle buddies before ya know it.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Love those big ears. Dakota is so cute! Enjoy your babies. It looks like your sone loves them too!


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

It was funny, I was pretending not to watch them by paying attention to my computer and they laid down together and were all good and quite. Then, as soon as I moved, they jumped up and kinda play growled at each other like they didn't want me to catch them being super cute, lol!


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Dakota is beautiful, I love his eyes!! They're going to have so much fun growing up together!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Congratulations on bringing baby Dakota home! He is so adorable, he and Khorra will be the cutest brother and sister!! Just be patient, they will get along so well in no time! They need to get to know each other first and it sounds like they are really working on it!! So happy for you!!


----------



## Loveoscar (Jul 22, 2012)

How old are they? They are both previous! Since I adopted Oscar (he's 3ish) I've been considering getting another one..just as a playmate of course lol


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Loveoscar said:


> How old are they? They are both previous! Since I adopted Oscar (he's 3ish) I've been considering getting another one..just as a playmate of course lol


Khorra is 11 weeks and Dakota is 13 weeks. We just had a very nice time. I watched tv for awhile and both babies just napped. Khorra was on my chest which is her favorite place to be and Dakota laid right next to me. No problems. I've put them both to bed, each in their own crate but next to each other. So far things are quiet.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

OMG he so CUTE!!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwwww!!!! cuteeee! u are so lucky they got along first sight! im still workin on dexters...lol  hope u have fun with all the puppyness! all the chewin is drivin me nuts :lol:


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

YAY! Omg, I'm so happy for you. Dakota is absolutely gorgeous. What a perfect head! I would have picked him too since I like the calm, shy ones. 

Glad to hear it's going well with him and Khorra so far. As others have stated, don't leave them unsupervised until you trust that neither of them with try to harm each other.

Again, I'm so happy for you and for Khorra! Congratulations!


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh my god he is gorgeous, the earsss! d'aww.
Dakota is a really lovely name, good choice !
You make me want another one already LOL


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Very cute! I bet he will settle in quickly and they will be best friends very soon.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

poor little fellow..hopefully the car sickness was from getting his injections and then having his first ride in a car..
he is really cute...they look so good together....give it a few days, they will work out who is the boss etc...my money goes on Khorra LOL


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, my, he's adorable. They look so good together.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Ahhh they're both adorable. I can't wait for the cuddling and loving pics of them together. Two puppies together must be amazing. You're going to have your hands full!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The drooling and puking is car sickness. Totally normal.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hmm, I've never, ever seen drooling & puking in any dog car riding, maybe it's a hemisphere thing  Maybe it's like the way our water runs out of a sink, bath, handbasin etc in a completely different directions.


----------



## ChiMama5 (Jun 29, 2012)

One of my little girls threw up on her first ride home as well. She has never done it since & I hope it's the same for you. Dakota is darling - congrats!


----------



## roguethunder (Aug 5, 2011)

Congradulation. I have said it before and I say it again. "Chihuahua's are like potato chips, you can't have just one." They are in the getting to know you phase. They will be fine and grow up together. I am happy for you.


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

I hope Dakota doesn't continue to get car sick. I want to be able to take him places without him getting sick! The pups are doing ok today. Khorra acts like more of a puppy and really annoys Dakota. She will run around him and nip at his back legs and tail until he gets fed up and really lets her have it! I kinda don't blame him because she is being such a pain, but I feel bad for her at the same time because she gets such a sad little look on her face after he does that like she's thinking "geez, I just wanted to play". She gets over it pretty quick though and does it again. Dakota doesn't seem to be a big player. He is much quieter and loves to nap and sleep on your lap which makes him seem so much older even though he's only 2 weeks older. He hasn't had a single potty mistake and he's been loose quite a bit in the house. Of course someone always has a close eye on him. Khorra on the other hand hasn't had an accident either, but I don't trust her because she still chooses to potty on her bedding and then sleep on it, yuck! I don't get that. She's never pottied on the floor, just on the pee pads or on her blankets. They have napped together a few times which is very cute and they both laid on me and napped. When they first got on my lap, Dakota growled a bit at Khorra, but I stopped that right away and told him sternly no and to knock it off. It's one thing to let them fight it out on their own on the floor, but on me I am top dog and won't put up with it. They were good after that.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

We had the same problem as far as having one crazy puppy and one calm puppy. 

Rocky is three months younger than Toby but he is WAY more mellow. When my family got Rocky, all Toby did was bug him. And all Rocky did was growl and get annoyed. It took a couple weeks, but they really ended up balancing each other out. 

Rocky learned to play more, and Toby calmed down a little bit. By the time Toby and I moved to North Carolina, they were best friends. 

Just give it time.


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

SO adorable! He is such a cutie!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Congratulations! They look absolutely perfect together


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Congratulations! Wishing you and your new addition all the best!


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

They're both so cute. They look gorgeous together. Dakota is so gorgeous!


----------

